# Website's survey of tablet shopping habits as Christmas nears.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend who is a business editor received this press release from the website Retrevo.com, and I thought it would be of interest to the group. Partial quote, full article is at the link at the bottom.

Study Highlights

*Retrevo Asked: Would you consider buying the recently announced 7" Android tablet made by Amazon, priced at $199 instead of a 9.7" iPad 2 this holiday season?* (Respondents are people interested in buying a tablet)
- 44% of people said they would consider the 7" Android Tablet
- 44% said they didn't know enough about the Amazon tablet to make that decision
- 12% said no, they'd still buy an iPad

*Retrevo Asked: Do you know what the Amazon Kindle Fire is?*
- 35% said an e-reader from Amazon
- 32% said a tablet computer from Amazon
- 32% said they didn't know
- 1% said "something else"

*Retrevo Asked: Are you planning on buying a tablet this holiday season?*
- 20% of tablet owners said yes, an iPad
- 10% of all respondents said yes, an iPad
- 27% of tablet owners said yes, the Amazon Kindle Fire Tablet
- 12% of all respondents said, yes, the Amazon Kindle Fire Tablet

- *Title: Why the Amazon Kindle Fire Could Be Hot This Holiday Season*
URL: http://www.retrevo.com/content/blog/2011/11/why-amazon-kindle-fire-could-be-hot-holiday-season


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder just what the 1% thought the "Amazon Kindle Fire" was.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hadou said:


> I wonder just what the 1% thought the "Amazon Kindle Fire" was.


Probably candy. At least that's what my brain defaults to. Hmm....candy.....


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Hadou said:


> I wonder just what the 1% thought the "Amazon Kindle Fire" was.


A primitive heat source deep in the jungles of Brazil.

Todd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Todd Trumpet said:


> A primitive heat source deep in the jungles of Brazil.
> 
> Todd


----------

